# have you received your snowdrift farm closeout order?



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I ordered - and paid (they ran it through my cc) on 12/8. No order, no emails, no nothing. I've emailed them. No response.

How about you? Have you gotten what you ordered or at least heard from them?

feeling very worried.


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

No. I emailed, then called half a dozen times. No response. Finally filed with PayPal for a refund.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

No, I haven't received my order, either.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Me too! Went to paypal to the resolution center- Snowdrift refunded within 24 hours. Maybe they sold their inventory? Hope you all get your $ back- would have rather have had the product.....


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I used my debit card so no paypal help for me. My bank had me come in and fill out paperwork today, thought it was likely they could get my money back.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

today I got a notice that the refund from Snowdrift bounced- Paypal is looking into it- sorry for reccomending them! Hope everyone is refunded.....


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Paypal informed me that I was on my own- need to go after the refund myself. Any of you have any luck with your order/refund?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have opened a dispute through Paypal, but besides a notice that the dispute had been escalated, I have not heard anything more.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

What a way for SnowDrift to go out. They were such a reputable supplier for so many years.


----------

